# Assaying or Refining?



## markqf1 (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess it is a fine line between the two. At the current prices of pgm's, it's almost the same  

Mark


----------



## Irons (Jun 15, 2008)

markqf1 said:


> I guess it is a fine line between the two. At the current prices of pgm's, it's almost the same
> 
> Mark



They get their pound of flesh one way or another. You wanna play, you gotta pay. 8) 

I can understand their point. If the charges weren't prohibitive for small lots, peckerwoods would be crawling out of the woodwork trying to get their miracle ore processed.


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 20, 2008)

They say," if you can't beat em, join em".
I say they can be beat if enough small time refiners joined together.
May take a while, but this market will be affected by the small timer.

Mark


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 20, 2008)

If you can't beat'em, fight'em. 

It would be nice if there was a refining co-op of some sort for assaying, incineration etc.


----------

